# DOOOOOOOOM



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2015)

So a new Doom's coming out, after the original iteration of Doom 4 was scrapped for being fucking terrible. It's a reboot, which is weird 'cause I thought that's what Doom 3 was, but whatever. The new, sexier Doom was announced with a teaser last year and footage was shown to Quakecon attendees, and the other day it was announced with a second and a half of gameplay footage that the new game is being shown at this year's E3.

[video=youtube;ca1cHfu1cso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca1cHfu1cso[/video]​
I'm really hyped up, maybe too much for my own good. ;w;

But, well, Doom is my favorite FPS franchise that isn't dead (RIP Turok...). So I wanted to make a thread discussing the new one and maybe the old ones. Have any memories of how you got into Doom? Any fond memories or WADs/mods you would recommend?

For me, well, when I was 7, I think, my family got their first computer. It didn't even have sound but it had a fuckton of games, but I didn't really know of most of these games so I explored. Tried things at random.

Then there it was, DOOM. I didn't know english very well at the time but Doom sounded like a cool word so I booted it up. The title screen with the space marine showed up and I was like "FUCK YEAH I WANNA BE THIS GUY. AND I PRESUMABLY GET TO KILL ALIENS."

And then... something I had never seen before. I had only played 2D games earlier, but here was Doom, a first person shooter. And there was the hud at the bottom with that weird-looking face. Oddly enough the monsters didn't quite scare me that much, but seeing the Doomguy bleed from taking damage was the most graphic and disturbing thing I had seen at the time (and I thought he was turning into a vampire or something because Doom was my first violent video game) except for that one time my brother accidentally bashed his head into a radiator. I freaked out so much I never wanted to play a shooter again and my mom actually deleted it... but that didn't last long.

A decade later I, uh, saw that terrible Doom movie out of curiosity. Special features on the DVD showed stuff from Doom 3 so I downloaded a demo and tried it and I SHAT MY PANTS AGAIN but this time I actually kinda enjoyed and I had to get that game. And then the original. And... that's how I became a fan.

Also, to be honest Doom 3 stopped being scary after they had properly introduced all the monsters, game was too long and scares was repetitive. Not even John Romero of all people could make it past the first 8 hours of Doom 3. Oh well. That's my Doom story. <3

Also, the latest version of Brutal Doom should come out next month, so either way June will be a good month for the franchise. GET PSYCHED. Oh wait, that's Wolfenstein...


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

well i need new underwear......... or do i? >.> hmmmmm


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> well i need new underwear......... or do i? >.> hmmmmm


I think the new one has more of an action focus in contrast to Doom 3's heavy emphasis on horror but I dunno, maybe the new game will still have some effective horror elements. All I know is it's gonna be gory.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (May 21, 2015)

Can't beat the good ol' LAN days of bumping into a friend at a corner and both having rocket launchers... oops xD


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> Can't beat the good ol' LAN days of bumping into a friend at a corner and both having rocket launchers... oops xD


 i miss LAN 




Kellie Gator said:


> I think the new one has more of an action  focus in contrast to Doom 3's heavy emphasis on horror but I dunno,  maybe the new game will still have some effective horror elements. All I  know is it's gonna be gory.



i excited either way  i loved all 3 and all the quake games so im sure i will like this one<3 ohh doom how i missed you


----------



## shiy0 (May 21, 2015)

i was kinda scared of it at first due to this damn bad movie wich was running in tv. but then i've heard how good it actually was supposed to be and played doom3 with some guy i knew back then. i liked it and at the supposed horror scenes i always had to laugh so hard and i still dunno why actually.


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 21, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> I think the new one has more of an action focus in contrast to Doom 3's heavy emphasis on horror but I dunno, maybe the new game will still have some effective horror elements. All I know is it's gonna be gory.



From what I've heard, they are indeed making it more fast passed like the classic  Doom games, and also borrowing a lot of ideas from the Brutal Doom mod.

Speaking of which, the new Brutal Doom trailer looks awesome, so if all else fails, I'll just keep playing that forever.

And BTW, Turok isn't dead just yet.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2015)

Chrysocyon said:


> And BTW, Turok isn't dead just yet.


OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

Don't do this to me, I don't wanna risk ending up with false hope again. Because this is my dream come true. ;w;


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> Don't do this to me, I don't wanna risk ending up with false hope again. Because this is my dream come true. ;w;


 I WANT MORE TUROK!!! u think they might make a new one?


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 21, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> Don't do this to me, I don't wanna risk ending up with false hope again. Because this is my dream come true. ;w;



I think Night Dive is pretty reliable, they got Strife re-released, so I think there's a good chance it's going to happen. Although like Strife, it seems like it's just an enhanced port rather than a full remake, so it's nothing to get too excited about. But it could open the doors to future sequels.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2015)

Chrysocyon said:


> I think Night Dive is pretty reliable, they got Strife re-released, so I think there's a good chance it's going to happen. Although like Strife, it seems like it's just an enhanced port rather than a full remake, so it's nothing to get too excited about. But it could open the doors to future sequels.


Enhanced port is still good enough. And if they re-release or remake Turok 2 than I'm going to go about as insane as female Beatles fans in the 60's. I WANT THIS SO HARDDDDDDDD.


----------



## RedSavage (May 21, 2015)

Jeeze that was only 8 seconds. MEDIOCRE! Give me more!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2015)

RedSavage said:


> Jeeze that was only 8 seconds. MEDIOCRE! Give me more!


...it'd be really hilarious and sad if Bethesda revealed that the E3 press conference showing the Doom footage will ALSO be attendees only. You never know, Bethesda can be kinda dumb.


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...it'd be really hilarious and sad if Bethesda revealed that the E3 press conference showing the Doom footage will ALSO be attendees only. You never know, Bethesda can be kinda dumb.


i love bethesda but i wouldnt  put it past them. think about how unfinished most of their games are nowadays


----------



## shiy0 (May 21, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...it'd be really hilarious and sad if Bethesda revealed that the E3 press conference showing the Doom footage will ALSO be attendees only. You never know, Bethesda can be kinda dumb.



it would be dissapointing but no suprise. we are talking about bethesda afterall and they like they're secrets and teasing poor gamers.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 21, 2015)

I'm pretty stoked for this, though I do wish they showed more in the new teaser. The first teaser was much better.

I did enjoy Doom 3 because of its atmosphere, PDA backstories, and awesome weapons, but it didn't do "scary" well. Doom 64 - that one did "scary" well, and it is by far my favorite Doom game for that reason. 

Really hoping we get to see a variation of the Simpler levels in this new game. Please please please


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 21, 2015)

I'm half excited, and half not-excited.

I had lots of fun with brutal doom after playing it vanilla, but supposedly Doom 4 is going to model itself after brutal doom instead of ye olde doome. But I can't say I'm surprised because not only was the Doom mod really popular amongst those born too late to experience vanilla doom as a hot new thing*, but there's only one guy from the original team working on Doom 4, and he's one of the artists. I just feel like it's going to be an okay FPS that sells really well simply because its got the Doom name.

*I was late to the party, but I didn't have a problem playing vanilla. I started with games at a way-too-early age and had DOS and Amiga games that I revisted many times before we lost them, I just didn't get to experience Doom as a new release.


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

i have high hopes. if its like brutal doom then i bet the gore will be amazing ^_^


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 23, 2015)

So I kinda throw out this question, anyone ever play multiplayer in Doom? Any preferred source ports? 'cause if not, maybe I'll set up a server or something myself but I've never done it before. I usually play Doom alone, mostly because servers online have so many mods that it's a jungle and I like to either play vanilla or maybe with some Brutal Doom in it. It'd be neat to play with a familiar face.

Also, unrelated, my brother got me a Doom novel for my birthday earlier this year and, uhm... it's quite something alright, not as crazy as that amazing comic but nuts nonetheless, only a madman could write about stuff like how honor isn't just something you do with credits card, constantly point out that zombies smell like sour lemons and say an imp sounds like A DOLPHIN WITH LARYNGITIS. Seriously, I recommend it for being absolutely nuts and so bad it's hilarious.



Schwimmwagen said:


> I'm half excited, and half not-excited.
> 
> I had lots of fun with brutal doom after playing it vanilla, but supposedly Doom 4 is going to model itself after brutal doom instead of ye olde doome. But I can't say I'm surprised because not only was the Doom mod really popular amongst those born too late to experience vanilla doom as a hot new thing*, but there's only one guy from the original team working on Doom 4, and he's one of the artists. I just feel like it's going to be an okay FPS that sells really well simply because its got the Doom name.
> 
> *I was late to the party, but I didn't have a problem playing vanilla. I started with games at a way-too-early age and had DOS and Amiga games that I revisted many times before we lost them, I just didn't get to experience Doom as a new release.


I suppose it's impossible to deny that BD and the new Doom are completely unrelated but to be fair, Brutal Doom's idea of finishing moves and stuff like that isn't completely new. Games like God of War does it and so does Serious Sam 3, judging from the little I've played it. But with that being said, I always felt someone should hire SGt. MK IV as a professional game developer, he has some amazing ideas and is quite the visionary if I can say so myself. Even if said visions are usually red because of all the blood.


----------



## ShioBear (May 23, 2015)

if you set up a server or point me in the direction of one i will play but i have never played multiplayer doom like ever XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 23, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> I suppose it's impossible to deny that BD and the new Doom are completely unrelated but to be fair, Brutal Doom's idea of finishing moves and stuff like that isn't completely new. Games like God of War does it and so does Serious Sam 3, judging from the little I've played it. But with that being said, I* always felt someone should hire SGt. MK IV as a professional game developer*, he has some amazing ideas and is quite the visionary if I can say so myself. Even if said visions are usually red because of all the blood.



He can't code very well and 90% of his mod's content is from other people who he never credited properly. I don't think he even mentioned the guy who did the voiceacting until he was repeatedly pressured into doing so. None of the sprites were his, but he credited himself for "retouching" them. The most changes he made were regarding input and changing existing variables.

I wish I could find the screencaps about that guy, he's a total hack. He has a great inflated ego, acts like a massive asshole to everyone including those who demand credit and managed to get himself banned from multiple doom/modding sites for his behaviour.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 23, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> He can't code very well and 90% of his mod's content is from other people who he never credited properly. I don't think he even mentioned the guy who did the voiceacting until he was repeatedly pressured into doing so. None of the sprites were his, but he credited himself for "retouching" them. The most changes he made were regarding input and changing existing variables.
> 
> I wish I could find the screencaps about that guy, he's a total hack. He has a great inflated ego, acts like a massive asshole to everyone including those who demand credit and managed to get himself banned from multiple doom/modding sites for his behaviour.


Well, if that's true, well... sucks. I had a feeling. :S

But the finished product is nonetheless pretty good and some of the features I've seen for Brutal Doom v20 has me reasonably excited.


----------



## ShioBear (May 23, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> He can't code very well and 90% of his mod's content is from other people who he never credited properly. I don't think he even mentioned the guy who did the voiceacting until he was repeatedly pressured into doing so. None of the sprites were his, but he credited himself for "retouching" them. The most changes he made were regarding input and changing existing variables.
> 
> I wish I could find the screencaps about that guy, he's a total hack. He has a great inflated ego, acts like a massive asshole to everyone including those who demand credit and managed to get himself banned from multiple doom/modding sites for his behaviour.



meh if its good when its done ill still grab a gun


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 23, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> So I kinda throw out this question, anyone ever play multiplayer in Doom? Any preferred source ports? 'cause if not, maybe I'll set up a server or something myself but I've never done it before. I usually play Doom alone, mostly because servers online have so many mods that it's a jungle and I like to either play vanilla or maybe with some Brutal Doom in it. It'd be neat to play with a familiar face.



I only started playing multiplayer a few years ago, but it can be a lot of fun. I believe the only really active multiplayer source port is Zandronum, based on ZDoom. Most of the servers are using mods, but it's easy to start your own vanilla server using Doomseeker, which is included. Some of the mods are cool, though, if you just throw yourself into them and try to learn.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 24, 2015)

...I'm confused, I could've sworn I made a new post here. Oh well, let's try again.



Chrysocyon said:


> I only started playing multiplayer a few years ago, but it can be a lot of fun. I believe the only really active multiplayer source port is Zandronum, based on ZDoom. Most of the servers are using mods, but it's easy to start your own vanilla server using Doomseeker, which is included. Some of the mods are cool, though, if you just throw yourself into them and try to learn.


Zandronum's a good one, yes. I've also had a look at Odamex, Doomsday Engine and I might try ZDaemon as well for comparison's sake.

Would anyone be interested if I set up some kinda private server with Zandronum for FAF members and friends? Might be fun to play come co-op or deathmatch. I love me some deathmatch, it's underrated and something I always wanted to see more of when browsing Doomseeker.


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 24, 2015)

I could never get ZDaemon to run right on my computer for some reason, but the others are all right. I can always go for some deathmatch if we can get enough players together on a private server.


----------



## Fernin (May 25, 2015)

I am in the seeming minority of people who really enjoyed DOOM3. Sure it was piss easy, but the atmosphere was pretty good, I loved the background touches, and at the time it looked utterly amazing. If the new doom is at least that good, I'll be happy. That said, if they make basically a Brutal Doom, then I'd be even happier!


As for Turok, please, please, please dear gaming gods LET THIS HAPPEN AND LET IT BE GOOD! I want my cerebral bore and razorwind to live agaaaaaiiiinnnn!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 28, 2015)

Fernin said:


> I am in the seeming minority of people who really enjoyed DOOM3. Sure it was piss easy, but the atmosphere was pretty good, I loved the background touches, and at the time it looked utterly amazing. If the new doom is at least that good, I'll be happy. That said, if they make basically a Brutal Doom, then I'd be even happier!
> 
> 
> As for Turok, please, please, please dear gaming gods LET THIS HAPPEN AND LET IT BE GOOD! I want my cerebral bore and razorwind to live agaaaaaiiiinnnn!


Doom 3 was perfectly fine, but not as addicting as Doom 1 and to a lesser extent 2.

I thought the game was effectively scary for a while up until the finished introducing all the monsters, then it kept going... and going... and going... it was a bit too long.

Also, TRIVIA TIEM! John Romero couldn't even make it past the first 8 hours of Doom 3 because of boredom. If one of the series' creators is bored by a sequel to his game, you kinda have issues.


----------



## ShioBear (May 28, 2015)

yall need to play some shadow warrior.  Lo Wang is shadow warrior! WHO WANTS SOME WANG!


----------



## Fernin (May 28, 2015)

@Kellie Gator: I played DOOM3 over in two-three hour bursts over the course of a week or two, so it never really wore on my as far as it being too long goes. I can easily see though how it could be a tiring endeavor to play through the whole thing in one long blast. As for John Romero, the guy it an utter tool, I'm amazed anyone even cares what he thinks about anything. XD


----------



## ShioBear (May 28, 2015)

Fernin said:


> @Kellie Gator: I played DOOM3 over in two-three hour bursts over the course of a week or two, so it never really wore on my as far as it being too long goes. I can easily see though how it could be a tiring endeavor to play through the whole thing in one long blast. As for John Romero, the guy it an utter tool, I'm amazed anyone even cares what he thinks about anything. XD


yeah thats how i played it. in chunks, same with alot of games most people find to long.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2015)

So thanks to Kotaku I discovered a buttfuck insane mod called DemonSteele that combines Doom, anime and metal into one whole bloody mess, I've been playing a little and it's quite nutty and an interesting experience. In the game you basically dual-wield a katana sword and a weapon of your choice; shotgun, grenade launcher, hammer, etc. You can also dash and it quite nutty and a cool, fresh new way to play Doom. Here's the Kotaku article.

http://kotaku.com/a-doom-mod-about-anime-ninja-girls-1709075595

Also, only one more month until the stupid E3 reveal. I'm really impatient and I hope the presentation will be a big one. I'd hate for Bethesda's shadiness to continue with this game. ;w;

I want to rip and tear, dammit!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 8, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> yall need to play some shadow warrior.  Lo Wang is shadow warrior! WHO WANTS SOME WANG!



i've been replaying Duke Nukem 3D on PS3. Now that i'm almost done with all the expansions, i'll be jumping right into Shadow Warrior when i'm done. GAWD i LOVE THOSE GAMES!! You kids and your new fangled consoles with your CoDs and your Halos aint got _*NOTHiN'*_ on the era of early 90's PC shooters!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 8, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> Also, only one more month until the stupid E3 reveal. I'm really impatient and I hope the presentation will be a big one. I'd hate for Bethesda's shadiness to continue with this game. ;w;
> 
> I want to rip and tear, dammit!



Doesn't E3 start in 6 days or something?


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 8, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Doesn't E3 start in 6 days or something?



Indeed, the Doom E3 reveal is on June 14. Even that is too long of a  wait though, and who knows when the game is actually coming out. I'm also impatient and I  wanna shoot things. D:

I'm gonna go try out DemonSteele in the meantime, looks like fun.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 8, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Doesn't E3 start in 6 days or something?


I made a typo.

I wish I could watch the reveal on Sunday live but there's no way I can stay up at 2am-4am my time. Augh. D:

Next Monday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 14, 2015)

KELLIE

KELLIE ARE YOU WATCHING THE STREAM

I AM OFFICIALLY HYPED FOR DOOM


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 14, 2015)

OK, I was skeptical at first, but quickly got super hyped. The gameplay looks like it mixes the old with the new, and definitely has some Brutal Doom thrown in. I'm glad to see it looks like less of a corridor shooter; the level designs look more diverse and open, and the Hell parts just look awesome.

Also, off topic, but wow, I haven't seen Adam Sessler and Morgan Webb in a _long_ time.


----------



## LeviathanBones (Jun 14, 2015)

LETS GET THOSE DEMONS.


YEAH.


Lets also have a moment of silence for people who thought the Doom 3 Movie was going to be good.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 15, 2015)

Kellie, I know want Doom...badly. The chainsaw!!!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 15, 2015)

Taralack said:


> KELLIE
> 
> KELLIE ARE YOU WATCHING THE STREAM
> 
> I AM OFFICIALLY HYPED FOR DOOM


I had to sleep but then I woke up, saw the trailer and made more noises than that strange lady who made those hilarious reactions to Twilight movie trailers.

Pretty much none of my fears have been confirmed for this game and when it can be pre-ordered I will certainly do so. This game is pretty much everything I wanted and some more. ;w;



Chrysocyon said:


> OK, I was skeptical at first, but quickly got super hyped. The gameplay looks like it mixes the old with the new, and definitely has some Brutal Doom thrown in.


I take slight issue with the Brutal Doom comparisons but I suppose it's not completely unlikely that the mod was an inspiration. I'm just thinking... Serious Sam 3 did it first.

Oh yeah, Brutal Doom version 2.0 was released a week or two, forgot about that. It's quite wonderful. <3



LeviathanBones said:


> LETS GET THOSE DEMONS.
> 
> 
> YEAH.
> ...


Speaking of Doom 3, I'm glad that this version of Doom isn't so bloody dark you can't see like it was in Doom 3. I'm glad I got around to getting the BFG Edition so I wouldn't have to switch between guns and the flashlight, I swear to fucking christ you'd think that a base on mars would have some fucking duct tape. But nope, someone had to make a mod to fix that. x3


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 15, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> Pretty much none of my fears have been confirmed for this game and when it can be pre-ordered I will certainly do so. This game is pretty much everything I wanted and some more. ;w;
> 
> 
> I take slight issue with the Brutal Doom comparisons but I suppose it's not completely unlikely that the mod was an inspiration. I'm just thinking... Serious Sam 3 did it first.


Yeah, it's just the CQC parts that remind of the fatalities of Brutal Doom, but you're right, not really an original concept. If anything I think it all comes back to the Doom comic. Rip and tear! 

... And now for some reason I have an urge to read the novels again.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 15, 2015)

Chrysocyon said:


> Yeah, it's just the CQC parts that remind of the fatalities of Brutal Doom, but you're right, not really an original concept. If anything I think it all comes back to the Doom comic. Rip and tear!
> 
> ... And now for some reason I have an urge to read the novels again.


Oh gawd, the novels. I got the first one as a birthday gift and I'm still reading it. It's all kinds awful but in a charming way, and probably would've been infamous if not for the Doom comic book being even more nuts.

The novel is highly quotable, by the way. I dunno what kinda nut job would write that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 15, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh gawd, the novels. I got the first one as a birthday gift and I'm still reading it. It's all kinds awful but in a charming way, and probably would've been infamous if not for the Doom comic book being even more nuts.
> 
> The novel is highly quotable, by the way. I dunno what kinda nut job would write that.



You should read Masters of Doom, really interesting stuff


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 15, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh gawd, the novels. I got the first one as a birthday gift and I'm still reading it. It's all kinds awful but in a charming way, and probably would've been infamous if not for the Doom comic book being even more nuts.
> 
> The novel is highly quotable, by the way. I dunno what kinda nut job would write that.



I know, I love it. X3 I only have the first two. I can't find the others, but I've heard it gets even stranger after that.

Those books actually had two writers, because that amazing writing required two minds. :V And I feel like pointing out that one of the writers also wrote an award nominated(and equally strange) book that might be relevant to furry interests.

I've been meaning to read _Masters of Doom_ as well, but I haven't made time for that one yet. The only other Doom books I have are _The Official Doom Survivor's Strategies & Secrets_ from 1994 and _The Making of Doom 3_.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 15, 2015)

i watched the bethesda conference live lastnight. and doom 4 is going to be the best doom yet. curb stomping demon zombies in hell, shoving grenades down throats, ripping limbs off, shit tons of guns, tuns of enemy's and gore gore gore.  gives me a circus tent thinking about it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 16, 2015)

Schwimmwagen said:


> You should read Masters of Doom, really interesting stuff


Oh, I've been meaning to get that, but you know... money. And priorities. I have two games to pre-order. x3



Chrysocyon said:


> Those books actually had two writers, because that amazing writing required two minds. :V And I feel like pointing out that one of the writers also wrote an award nominated(and equally strange) book that might be relevant to furry interests.


omfg. I must read this, too. :O

Also, upon much reflection and half a dozen re-watches I only have two complaints on the new Doom.

Complaint 1:
The enemies aren't ugly but they're hard to tell apart. This can be a problem because if you can tell the enemies apart it'll be easier to plan out the mass murder of demons and zombies in your head. I should be able to tell an imp apart from a zombieman or chaingunner at first first glance.

Complaint 2:
The music in the new Doom is... REALLY good, but it can be even better! As a big fan of the original, I always felt a modern Doom would sound something like this.
[video=youtube;s5cqdDTGYHI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5cqdDTGYHI[/video]

I hope the finished game has more metal. <3


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh, I've been meaning to get that, but you know... money. And priorities. I have two games to pre-order. x3
> 
> 
> omfg. I must read this, too. :O
> ...



i always figured new doom would sound more like this [video=youtube;iFm9v0wvEnw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFm9v0wvEnw[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 16, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> i always figured new doom would sound more like this [video=youtube;iFm9v0wvEnw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFm9v0wvEnw[/video]


I was gonna say no way in hell until I realized that the vocalist sounds a bit like the Imp in the original Doom. :V


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 16, 2015)

Kellie Gator said:


> I was gonna say no way in hell until I realized that the vocalist sounds a bit like the Imp in the original Doom. :V


 WHAT??
NO! this music is perfect for doom!!!


----------



## Fernin (Jun 16, 2015)

DOOM 3 still gave us one of my single favorite pieces of videogame music.

[yt]0ysDV9POBXE[/yt]

I think that simple, grinding guitar theme is perfect for DOOM in general.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2015)

Fernin said:


> DOOM 3 still gave us one of my single favorite pieces of videogame music.
> 
> video
> 
> I think that simple, grinding guitar theme is perfect for DOOM in general.


Eh... that one was too slow for me. It's kinda metal, but not on par with the original. 80's metal, especially of the thrash variety, is written into the original Doom's DNA. E1M1 is one of my favorite gaming songs ever, but E3M1 and E3M8 are also blasts, along with some others I don't remember what level they belonged to.

Also, here's a new interview about the game.

[video=youtube;Q9aPVuebG-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9aPVuebG-c[/video]

Not a lot of new info about one thing I actually object to is ammo and health pickups dropping from enemies, enemies never did that in any past Doom games and Doom 1 & 2 were still fast-paced games despite pickups not dropping from enemies. I just worry Doom 4 might be too easy but maybe playing it on Nightmare mode will make it challenging enough.

Also, a lot of the info released about the game were predicted through this leak video I found, and if other claims are credible, DLC that contains the original Doom levels will be included. That would be lovely. <3


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 20, 2015)

I hope they retained the BFG 9000, the Cacodemons and the Chain Gun.

Also, original Doom levels as DLC? Do want!!


----------



## Fernin (Jun 21, 2015)

TransformerRobot said:


> I hope they retained the BFG 9000, the Cacodemons and the Chain Gun.



That would be a firm yes.

[yt]l_XbtE6g3GM[/yt]

Personally I hope the Tick and Trite from DOOM 3 are also included, as I really dig their design. I also hope DOOM 3 style Pinky (or the movie Pinky) and Hell Knight come back, as I like them better than the variants seen in the gameplay vids for the new doom.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 21, 2015)

Well I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 21, 2015)

Fernin said:


> That would be a firm yes.
> 
> [yt]l_XbtE6g3GM[/yt]
> 
> Personally I hope the Tick and Trite from DOOM 3 are also included, as I really dig their design. I also hope DOOM 3 style Pinky (or the movie Pinky) and Hell Knight come back, as I like them better than the variants seen in the gameplay vids for the new doom.


Well, there's clearly an invisible Pinky being shotgunned at circa 4:34 and it looks very different, more spiky.

I kinda like the designs in this more than Doom 3 but you know, this stuff's subjective, each to his own. :3


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Well I'm looking forward to this.



same here. that doom will be a great game. .^.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 3, 2015)

I hope this game allows you to flip off your enemies like in the Brutal Doom mod.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 3, 2015)

TransformerRobot said:


> I hope this game allows you to flip off your enemies like in the Brutal Doom mod.



I hope telling doors to fuck themselves opens them like in Brutal Doom.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 4, 2015)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I hope telling doors to fuck themselves opens them like in Brutal Doom.



Wait, that actually works? I love it!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 4, 2015)

TransformerRobot said:


> Wait, that actually works? I love it!



Apparently, some doors open when shot, and the taunt is considered an attack, so yeah.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, so Quakecon 2015 is currently going and while a proper Doom presentation won't come until tomorrow some new details are emerging.

- The multiplayer has... loadouts. I don't like this at all but the snapmap feature allows for custom game modes so the loadouts are probably optional. I just hope it won't be like Quake Live where every goddamn server has loadouts.

- And here's a brief YouTube video and the multiplayer looks kinda cool. I would've preferred more speed it but it works. <3

[video=youtube;peMIym95WNU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peMIym95WNU&amp;app=desktop[/video]

- Here's the developers doing generic PR talk about how the game will test your skills.

- And we have new singleplayer screenshots, including less yellow and a new weapon!

Doom-feature-2.jpg
doom-quakecon-2015-1.jpg
doom-quakecon-2015-2.jpg
doom-quakecon-2015-3.jpg
doom-quakecon-2015-4.jpg
doom-quakecon-2015-5.jpg

I'll make sure to watch Bethesda's stream tomorrow and post more fangasming details here. Still hyped. <3


----------



## shiy0 (Jul 24, 2015)

whatever that gun there is in the first screenshot it wont leave anybody standing. oo


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 24, 2015)

shiy0 said:


> whatever that gun there is in the first screenshot it wont leave anybody standing. oo


It's probably the laser gun that you see some of the zombies use.

Also, judging from an IGN hands-on preview multiplayer sounds pretty awesome. Everything is OP. I like that.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 24, 2015)

Personally I'm not at all opposed to load outs, I like some spawn in variety.

Also, map maker, custom game modes? YES PLEASE!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 26, 2015)

Well, that Doom panel last night was disappointing although it did say that they might provide mod tools and the team will have a discussion about the load outs internally. Also, it has an amusing troll asking about how they would approach the brilliant characters and story of Doom.

Also, here's a polygon hands-on article about multiplayer, sounds lovely.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 26, 2015)

What's this, a Polygon article that isn't overflowing with SJW bullshit? I almost can't believe it's real!


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 28, 2015)

I actually never got that into doom 3. I grew up playing the first two so much that all I could do was think about how different it was. That and all its scares were tied to me not being able to see because of that stupid flashlight mechanic... so there's that.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Jul 28, 2015)

I used to love Doom. Got kinda bored of Doom 3, so I never really finished it. Looking forward to the new one, though I don't know if I should get it since I'm not huge on multiplayer shooters anymore. Not like I hate it, I just kinda tend to get bored.


----------



## Kold (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh, I love the DooM franchise. I actually sprite to make stuff for the game, its quite fun to mod. Have you guys played Project Brutality? It's much like Brutal DooM, with much much more. I've had the honor to contribute sprites to it, and the main developer is a really nice guy. Its basically free if you have base DooM and the GzDooM sourceport.


----------

